# OK making a bow for the finger shooters?



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks good, I'm in the market for a new bow...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## thumper-tx (Dec 19, 2006)

The shoot through riser is a deal killer for me on a hunting bow.


----------



## systembowtech (Sep 27, 2005)

Waiting for specs


----------



## systembowtech (Sep 27, 2005)

ATA 38 vs 44
Absolute 44 with 8,25 BH


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

Hunting with a shoot through is just as easy. I'll be hunting brown bear this year with an absolute. 

The specs on these new bows are great.


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

The nice thing about OK archery is they are not chasing big companies nor trying to simply make a dollar. They try to make bows for all archers and these two new bows are just proof of that. They were specifically designed with long draw shooters and finger shooters in mind even knowing they are small markets.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Specs and pics are out on the OK Archery Facebook group. 8 3/8" BH for the 44. 

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...et=gm.989325861153657&source=48&ref=bookmarks


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I really like the looks of those, a lot. The price will be eyewatering though.

-Grant


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

No official pricing but I don't think it will be much different then the absolute 40s but just a guess. OK s are not far off of some of the mainstream bows yet you end up with a custom fit now just for you but of course not for everyone.


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

Absolute 44



Absolute 42 prototype(production model will be slightly different)



Absolute 38,42 and 44


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

they are official now, all the details and specs are available on the website!!

http://www.ok-archery.de/en/german-crafted-compound-bows/


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Using a shoot through riser for finger shooting is a deal killer for me too. In fact I would say your nuts for even considering it...
The archers paradox is greatly exaggerated with finger shooting. That arrow flexing out and away from the riser is caused by the angular force being applied to the back of the arrow when the fingers deflect the strings natural forward motion.
I'm sure you all have seen this video or ones like it. that show how a finger shooters arrow flexes. I agree this is a recurve and a skinny arrow but all arrows flex to some extent much like this when it is coming out of a finger shooters release.




Why would you want a piece of structure that is most certainly going to cause at least an occasional fletching impact and at most shaft impact?

Contrast that side to side flexing of the arrow with the more up and down flexing of the arrow that you get with a mechanical release. You can see why the shoot through riser is not an issue of concern for a mechanical release shooter


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

I know several finger shooters including world class that have no issues with shoot through risers. I am well aware of the archers paradox


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

They are nice looking bows and I would definitely consider them if they weren't shoot through risers. if I were a release shooter and in the market for a bow I would only shoot a "shoot through riser" and these are some of the nicest I've seen.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice looking bows, expensive and I have never seen anyone shooting a shoot thru riser in the top 5 at any national event. WHat is the clearance from edge to edge on the shoot thru on this particular riser? I'd like to compare that to the shoot thru cables of a Barnsdale Classic.


----------



## systembowtech (Sep 27, 2005)

rsarns said:


> Nice looking bows, expensive and I have never seen anyone shooting a shoot thru riser in the top 5 at any national event. WHat is the clearance from edge to edge on the shoot thru on this particular riser? I'd like to compare that to the shoot thru cables of a Barnsdale Classic.


Ren is right

Edge to Edge would be interesting to know.....and compare to a Hoyt -PodiumX ,PSE DOM/EXpession 

As i know some Relaese shooter need the spreaders or fletch with low profile vanes.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

I owned and shot the OK DST 40 awhile back, bow shot well but a bad release on occasion would make the arrow contact the riser on the left side. Didn't happen often but sure would ruin a good score. As far as the edge to edge goes it is narrow, I don't own the bow any longer or I would be glad to measure but it is considerably narrower than split cables on a Classic X or a Podium. The widest gap I have seen on a shoot through is the new PSE offering, I looked at it in Vegas and believe it was the "Xpression". In my opinion it all has to do with the tune, spine and the shooters form, I do however shoot through the split cables on my Classic X and could shoot 300s on the NFAA face with a Podium.

All that being said, I am back shooting my tried and true Vantage Pros and soon a Protec I got from 2413Gary to experiment with a clicker. I will be staying with the conventional riser configurations but the wide gap on the new PSE has sparked my interest.

As far as spreaders go they were a must for me but I like big feathers on a fairly large diameter shaft.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

JMLOWE said:


> I owned and shot the OK DST 40 awhile back, bow shot well but a bad release on occasion would make the arrow contact the riser on the left side. Didn't happen often but sure would ruin a good score. As far as the edge to edge goes it is narrow, I don't own the bow any longer or I would be glad to measure but it is considerably narrower than split cables on a Classic X or a Podium. The widest gap I have seen on a shoot through is the new PSE offering, I looked at it in Vegas and believe it was the "Xpression". In my opinion it all has to do with the tune, spine and the shooters form, I do however shoot through the split cables on my Classic X and could shoot 300s on the NFAA face with a Podium.
> 
> All that being said, I am back shooting my tried and true Vantage Pros and soon a Protec I got from 2413Gary to experiment with a clicker. I will be staying with the conventional riser configurations but the wide gap on the new PSE has sparked my interest.
> 
> As far as spreaders go they were a must for me but I like big feathers on a fairly large diameter shaft.


I have a new Podium on the way..  But not for fingers.. I agree with the new PSE Xpression, looks wider and have held one. It also peaked my curiosity as a FS bow.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have used and owned many shoot true riser to hunt with and target shoot with including hoyt,ok archery and barnsdale shoot thru bows,now hoyt and barnsdale bows may be proven winners at Vegas, I still believe the conventional riser is just easy to load and hunt with and still shoot very accurate. the conventional riser is just a little faster to load , much simpler to load and most of the time cheaper to buy and replacement strings cheaper too. out west hunting when a lot of time a bowhunter walks a lot and when its time to load an arrow fast the conventional riser really shines. here`s an example: this happened last fall for son and myself, we were calling out west for elk the satellite bull came in very fast and my son had to load his hoyt katera fast "a conventional riser bow " he had 5 seconds load,aim and put the arrow thru the bull`s lung at 40 yards as it walk thru the trees and we are now eating elk steaks because son was able to get this done with an conventional bow easier and faster period. I also purchased a new hoyt podium target bow its the most accurate bow I have ever owned and yes the hoyt podium did win at Vegas this year 2016, but because it is also a shoot thru riser I do not plan on hunting with it out west.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Good point above Pete53, I have hunted with the split cable Barnsdale and I can tell you that a razor sharp broadhead contacting the shoot through cables is not good!


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

rsarns said:


> I have a new Podium on the way..  But not for fingers.. I agree with the new PSE Xpression, looks wider and have held one. It also peaked my curiosity as a FS bow.


Good luck with the Podium, I enjoyed mine but have a difficult time getting away from my VPs. I may end up with the new PSE as well, if it doesn't work out it will be for sale!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Not a finger shooter yes it won Vegas but not one shoot thru was in the top 5 of BB. Or top 15. Lol


Pete53 said:


> I have used and owned many shoot true riser to hunt with and target shoot with including hoyt,ok archery and barnsdale shoot thru bows,now hoyt and barnsdale bows may be proven winners at Vegas, I still believe the conventional riser is just easy to load and hunt with and still shoot very accurate. the conventional riser is just a little faster to load , much simpler to load and most of the time cheaper to buy and replacement strings cheaper too. out west hunting when a lot of time a bowhunter walks a lot and when its time to load an arrow fast the conventional riser really shines. here`s an example: this happened last fall for son and myself, we were calling out west for elk the satellite bull came in very fast and my son had to load his hoyt katera fast "a conventional riser bow " he had 5 seconds load,aim and put the arrow thru the bull`s lung at 40 yards as it walk thru the trees and we are now eating elk steaks because son was able to get this done with an conventional bow easier and faster period. I also purchased a new hoyt podium target bow its the most accurate bow I have ever owned and yes the hoyt podium did win at Vegas this year 2016, but because it is also a shoot thru riser I do not plan on hunting with it out west.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Well I wasn't at Vegas this year but after looking at the top three of the FLX division 2 of the 3 were chew strap shooters so those aren't finger shooters either. So even if they were shooting a shoot through I'm not sure that really counts. I don't think there is any disputing that the shoot through risers are nail drivers they are fantastic bows, I just don't think they're appropriate for finger shooting.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

b0w_bender said:


> Well I wasn't at Vegas this year but after looking at the top three of the FLX division 2 of the 3 were chew strap shooters so those aren't finger shooters either. So even if they were shooting a shoot through I'm not sure that counts. I don't think there is any disputing that the shoot through risers aren't a nail drivers but I just don't think they are appropriate for finger shooting.[/QUOTE
> 
> Where did you see that out of curosity? I was the number 2 guy, no shoot through on my VP!


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

JMLOWE said:


> Good point above Pete53, I have hunted with the split cable Barnsdale and I can tell you that a razor sharp broadhead contacting the shoot through cables is not good!


that`s the problem I always worried about also and when I am move`n fast,setting up for the shot quickly on elk I don`t have time to try to feed an arrow with a sharp broadhead thru a shoot thru system or and make extra movement feeding arrow thru the front of a bow,those elk see well and usally have a herd of elk moving close too, just to many eyes sometimes watching for danger.even mule deer spot- stock sometimes gets interesting and happens fast. one other point the price of some of these shoot thru bows is way to high for a bowhunter too,when I go out west I like to have 3 bows set up and ready to hunt with .


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

rsarns said:


> Nice looking bows, expensive and I have never seen anyone shooting a shoot thru riser in the top 5 at any national event. WHat is the clearance from edge to edge on the shoot thru on this particular riser? I'd like to compare that to the shoot thru cables of a Barnsdale Classic.


An OK shooter just won Iowa. There have been several National shoots won by OK shooters and many more around the world where contingency is not a factor.


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

systembowtech said:


> Ren is right
> 
> Edge to Edge would be interesting to know.....and compare to a Hoyt -PodiumX ,PSE DOM/EXpession
> 
> As i know some Relaese shooter need the spreaders or fletch with low profile vanes.


I will get those numbers for you. I am on the road so may take a day or two. The new absolutes have a wider gap in the riser window compared to the older DST and Ali's use wider limbs for wider cable spacing.


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

It is a myth that loading broadheads from the front is harder. An as far as speed loading. As a professional hunter and guide in Alaska I have NEVER seen an instance where a conventional riser vs closed riser mattered. As a matter of fact having a closed riser is actually cool. I can lay my bow down and pick it up and the arrow doesn't ever fall off the shelf. And I put my money where my mouth is and will be hunting coastal Alaskan brown bear this year with one


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

dave-madden said:


> An OK shooter just won Iowa. There have been several National shoots won by OK shooters and many more around the world where contingency is not a factor.


Adult Male BB was won with a recurve, Senior Male BB was with a hoyt Tribute. What category did the OK shooter win? I am talking in any BB category or fingers. I have yet to see one shoot thru in the top 5 at any National tourney.


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

rsarns said:


> Adult Male BB was won with a recurve, Senior Male BB was with a hoyt Tribute. What category did the OK shooter win? I am talking in any BB category or fingers. I have yet to see one shoot thru in the top 5 at any National tourney.


My bad I thought I was in a different thread and did not see where you said bare bow


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

JMLOWE said:


> Where did you see that out of curosity? I was the number 2 guy, no shoot through on my VP!


Hi I just friended you on facebook so I could actually ask you if any of the top Finger shooters in FLX were using a shoot through riser?
You just answered my question. 

I was just pointing out that the 1 and 3 guys were not actually finger shooters I've met both of them and I know they shoot chew straps. 
Nice shooting on your part by the way. 

Hey since you were there what happened to Jeff Fabrey on the first day? he was 20 points below his average did he shoot the wrong target or something?


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

b0w_bender said:


> Hi I just friended you on facebook so I could actually ask you if any of the top Finger shooters in FLX were using a shoot through riser?
> You just answered my question.
> 
> I was just pointing out that the 1 and 3 guys were not actually finger shooters I've met both of them and I know they shoot chew straps.
> ...


PM Sent.


----------

